# Excessive fragmented files



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

My WinME PC is running reliably as usual with no error messages and no problems found by Avast! anti-virus, Ad-Aware or Spybot.
But I recently ran Diskeeper Lite on my C: drive after a month of not using it and it reported 243 fragmented files and 1770 excess fragments. When I ran defrag it raced through the process and defragged only one file.
I then ran the MS defrag in safe mode which completed OK and then ran Diskeeper again. There is now a red band over an inch wide and some small red strips all indicating fragmented files, but again it races through and defrags only one file and deletes one excess fragment.

How can I remove these excess fragments and defrag my files as both programs seem unable to do the job? The PC is continuing to run OK but I have never seen such a report in Diskeeper before. I should add that I keep very few data files on this drive as I have a D: drive for data, which also has a few defragmented files which Diskeeper is not defragging.

johnni


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

The ME defragmentor is really good - I'd dump the other one. 
You might try it in safemode...


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

I ran MS defrag again in Safe Mode and it took 2.5 hours. I then ran Diskeeper again and it reported 188 fragmented files and 1676 fragments.
I uninstalled Diskeeper and then reinstalled it and ran it. This time it found 199 fragmented files and 1679 fragments.
Diskeeper has always run well in the past and I don't know how all the excess fragments got there but nothing seems to remove them. Is there a program that can do this? The PC is continuing to work OK but I am thinking of what to do in the future.

johnni


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

You can do search for *.tmp,*.chk,~*.* and it will find all those files and you can safely delete them. I do it all the time.

And then while still in search youl can click file>save search and put a shortcut on the desktop for the next time you want to do the search.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Why search for files when you can use either of these

EasyCleaner http://www.majorgeeks.com/download414.html

Use the clear files and Unnecessary files buttons - I do not recommend 
using the Duplicates files button as many dupes are there on purpose.

In the unnecessary button I check the top 4 entries

Crap Cleaner - http://www.ccleaner.com/ccdownload.asp


----------



## Argy (May 4, 2005)

Upgrade to either XP or 2K, much better then ME
-my 2 cents


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks for the replies:
bicycle bill - that revealed only a tiny amount of very small files, which I deleted.

MFDnSC - I already had EasyCleaner installed. It found an old Ad-Aware file called defs.ref.old of about 5mb, and a Diskeeper Lite file called setup\LS466.cnf of over 5gb both of which I deleted but the result is still the file. It seems to me these are file fragments which might not appear with the above methods. I think I remember in my old DOS days I could run chkdsk.exe which revealed fragments and offered to save or delete them. When I try to use chkdsk with ME it just refers me to Scandisk which I have already run; maybe I will try it in Thorough mode.

Argy - Nothing would persuade me to change from ME which I have run without problems for over four years. This is a recent problem (if it IS a problem) and may not be connected with ME, it might even be DisKeeper's imagination! I already have XP on another machine but I much prefer ME. I might even reinstall ME but as everything seems to continue to work OK I will just leave the matter for now. I just hoped there might be a program to analyse what it is that Diskeeper is talking about, and if I can't defrag ordinary files with either ME or Diskeeper a reinstall might become necessary.
This is the first time I have had this 'problem'. Very strange!

johnni


----------



## Argy (May 4, 2005)

ok, how bout backing up your hardrive and re-formatting it?


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

If I backup my drive I might also backup those fragments; anyway I haven't got any means to backup a whole drive. For now I will do nothing but might have to reformat and reinstall everything later. Ugh!

johnni


----------

